# Ike's missing



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

please share this, spread the word, this is on my FB page. thanks everyone.

http://www.facebook.com/joann.letcher/posts/203105953149619




See
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/ikes-missing-24380/index4.html#post346911


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The link says page missing not found........at least for me.






Nor for me. Here's some info:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/ikes-missing-24380/index4.html#post346911


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

possibly because we're not "friends" on FB? msybe we should be friends, nancy 

i tried the old c/p, just got the link, and the pic i have is too big for here--how can i reduce it? i'm half-a$$ed pc savvy, but not that much.....help!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> please share this, spread the word, this is on my FB page. thanks everyone.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/joann.letcher/posts/203105953149619



A lot of people won't be able to see that, Ann.

I'd post directly here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> possibly because we're not "friends" on FB? msybe we should be friends, nancy
> 
> i tried the old c/p, just got the link, and the pic i have is too big for here--how can i reduce it? i'm half-a$$ed pc savvy, but not that much.....help!


Paste it all but the picture and link us to Photobucket for the picture?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh boy.....what happened? Do you think that he has been taken or is just lost...ran off etc.

I have a FB account but still can't access the linc either.

Hope that you locate him soon.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't access it either. Whose dog and what vicinity was it lost?

T


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cant see it...

post the info here...type it out....put a picture on photobucket and link it...

like Connie suggested.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

et.com%2Falbums%2Fww320%2Fannschnerre%2F&redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fs731.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fww320%2Fannschnerre%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D059-3.jpg

i screwed around some, we'll see if this works...

nope. give me a minute...almost there

http://s731.photobucket.com/pixlrEd...20/annschnerre/?action=view&current=059-3.jpg







See http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/ikes-missing-24380/index4.html#post346911


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

http://s731.photobucket.com/pixlrEditor?image=http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww320/annschnerre/059-3.jpg&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fs731.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fww320%2Fannschnerre%2F&redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fs731.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fww320%2Fannschnerre%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D059-3.jpg

that works for his pic, but it's been so long i don't remember how to post the pic directly.

anyhoo--this is my dog, he went missing on the 3rd, he is NOT a dog that "runs". he is tattooed/chipped, contact info: me 402-635-2329. his breeder joann 785-633-4390. i've notified humane societies/vets/LE in a 50 mile radius, put up flyers, called the chip company as well, walked ditches, called neighbors, a friend is putting him on craigs list for me today. he's intact. when he "left" here, he had a choke chain on with the s-hook from his rabies tag holding the chain loops together. he was gone an hour to an hour and 1/2 before it registered (fricking good books.....). hope this helps a little...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Good lord, isn't this the second one? How are they getting out? Its scary that its been this many days. I hope you get him back.

T


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Picture didn't work for me.

Good luck. I hope you find him soon.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

T, yeah--Brix went missing/disappeared in 2008, never found him. 

tell me about it. i think there's a black hole here for GSDs.....and i live out in BFE. i'm truly about to give it up, i can't take the heartbreak. funny thing is, my rescue/shelter dogs don't seem to have this problem. maybe a message there, IDK. 

if this is going to turn into a judgement session, i'll ask connie/bob/david to just delete this however. don't need it, i just want to get as many ppl as i can on the lookout for my dog. thanks.


----------



## Audrey Pleiss (May 8, 2009)

I will let the clubs here (Omaha area) know. Is he black/tan or sable or? How old?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

audrey, he's bl/tn, 3 yrs, intact male. tattooed/chipped.

let me know if this link to his pic works--it's driving me nuts...it works for me.

http://s731.photobucket.com/pixlrEdi...nt%3D059-3.jpg

and thanks, btw


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

No, it doesn't work. I suggest posting on anything dog board for Nebraska. I'm still not sure what area of Nebraska you're in. I'm assuming you've covered all clubs, rescue groups, shelters, etc.

T


----------



## Audrey Pleiss (May 8, 2009)

Still can't see the picture. Do you copy the image link? Wht is your user name in photo bucket?


----------



## Audrey Pleiss (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Audrey Pleiss (May 8, 2009)

Hope I grabbed the correct picture from your photobucket. Let me know If I have to get a different one.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG--that is my boy!! that's the pic i was trying to up/download. good work audrey!! i haven't worked in PB forever, and now they only give an html option....later you'll have to give me a lesson, but right now--THANK YOU!! 

as i said, he is tattooed/chipped, i have notified LE/humane societies/shelters/vets in a 50 mile radius/avid/neighbors/local flyers.

should i get in touch with OM humane as well do you think?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

If you make up a quick page on FB that will be easy to pass around on there and people don't have to be friends with you to see the content.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

What a horrible thing to dealing with, hopefully hes just being a boy wandering. Very best of luck.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> T, yeah--Brix went missing/disappeared in 2008, never found him. /QUOTE]
> 
> I know how you feel. My male Dobermann Jago went missing from Denver in August of 2008. Never heard anything about him either. I hope you have better luck this time.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> If you make up a quick page on FB that will be easy to pass around on there and people don't have to be friends with you to see the content.



http://www.pawfun.com/2010/12/lost-...things-you-need-to-know-if-you-lose-your-dog/
has a list of FB lost-dog pages, too.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks peter....i wish. my closest neighbor breeds Eng. Pointers and he doesn't go hang out there even when the bitches are in heat as far as i know. and believe me--if he was down there i'd be getting a phone call, haha!!!! (GSDxEnglish pointer???--wouldn't THAT be somethin'?).

ah well....keep the good thoughts coming up into the northern hemisphere--i sure appreciate them....


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

marta/connie--great idea, but until i figure out (ok, HELP audrey!!) how to post Ike's pic i feel stuck....what is up with photobucket that i'm missing? the picture's there but....

btw--i don't want ppl to think i don't appreciate their patience (!), input, help, sharing. even if i never find my boy, i'll never forget, and will always try to return your support. "what goes around, comes around".


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> thanks peter....i wish. my closest neighbor breeds Eng. Pointers and he doesn't go hang out there even when the bitches are in heat as far as i know. and believe me--if he was down there i'd be getting a phone call, haha!!!! (GSDxEnglish pointer???--wouldn't THAT be somethin'?).
> 
> ah well....keep the good thoughts coming up into the northern hemisphere--i sure appreciate them....


 
anyone have livestock around you?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anne.

Real simple.

go to your album.

click on a picture to open it, on the right side of the screen you have 4 choices for link.

for this board, which does support image codes, you just click on the "IMG code", it should copy the text automatically, but if it does not you can click on it, then it is highlighted and you right click the mouse and hit "copy"...

when you want to post it here, you just right click and hit "paste" and you are done...just what I did here...

you can do it straight from the album too, just click on IMG code option under the picture, and copy the text in the box, if it does not do it automatically.

if all you have is a web address or link to a picture on here you can either type in the img code [/img] (goes after the link) and goes before the link...cant type it like that to explain it though...

you can also just click on the icon above the posting box that looks like a postcard and insert the plain address of picture without the img code.

you can also preview the post, to make sure it works right before you post it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> .... until i figure out (ok, HELP audrey!!) how to post Ike's pic i feel stuck....


Here's what you want. As Joby says, I can't put it exactly the way you will because then you'd just see the image. But here it is with a separation in the middle so you can see it without just seeing the image it would give without that big space I inserted.

*http://i731.photobucket

.com/albums/ww320/annschnerre/059-3.jpg
*


I put it on two lines (made a separation) so it wouldn't just show you the picture.

Take what I posted and eliminate the space between. That is, _*.com* _ immediately follows _*photobucket*_ 

You'll have one line (combining the two I posted). 

That's what you post to show the photo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Here's what you want. As Joby says, I can't put it exactly the way you will because then you'd just see the image. But here it is with a separation in the middle so you can see it without just seeing the image it would give without that big space I inserted.
> 
> *http://i731.photobucket[/B]
> 
> ...


 
Connie, 
Isn't this the point in the thread that you start another thread, USING PHOTOBUCKET or USING FACEBOOK? :lol: By the time this if figured out, dog hopped the border and headed south.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Connie,
> Isn't this the point in the thread that you start another thread, USING PHOTOBUCKET or USING FACEBOOK? :lol: By the time this if figured out, dog hopped the border and headed south.


Right .... I was trying to show how to embed her Photobucket picture in any post, almost anywhere. As Joby said, _" .... cant type it like that to explain it though ... "_

But you're certainly right ..... I was feeling dangerously close to a diminishing-returns point. 8-[




_" Isn't this the point in the thread that you start another thread, USING PHOTOBUCKET or USING FACEBOOK? " _ Yes! 

(This is the point where ANN does that.)


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

What breed? What area of the country? How old and what colors?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Denise King said:


> What breed? What area of the country? How old and what colors?


really? 

all that info is here. with his pictures...

3 yrs old male intact Black and Tan GSD

NE Nebraska


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> .... 3 yrs old male intact Black and Tan GSD
> 
> NE Nebraska


Also posted by the O.P.:
_" .... he went missing on the 3rd, he is NOT a dog that "runs". he is tattooed/chipped, contact info: me 402-635-2329. his breeder joann 785-633-4390. i've notified humane societies/vets/LE in a 50 mile radius, put up flyers, called the chip company as well, walked ditches, called neighbors, a friend is putting him on craigs list for me today. he's intact. when he "left" here, he had a choke chain on with the s-hook from his rabies tag holding the chain loops together. he was gone an hour to an hour and 1/2 before it registered ....)."_

And here's a picture:


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

I hope you find him! My boy (5 year old male GSD) went missing a few years ago as well. Made me feel "helpless", but putting the word out there like you are is definitely the best step to take.
Just a thought, but is he "stranger friendly"? I wouldn't rule out someone taking him. Anyone show an interest in him, that maybe could have accessed him?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope you find him Anne.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

There is a GSD community on facebook you can join-usually approved within minutes. You can post the picture and caption urgent for your area. People will respond and help. Lots of lost and shelter dogs get saved through that page. 

Good luck and I hope he gets back to you safely.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Other than his photo, I went ahead and posted his info and described him...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i just want to, at this point in time, to thank ALL of you for your help, edification, getting Ike's pics out there (and helping me get up to speed on how to do that-we've had a mellow 3 yrs....). 

joby--you found one of my favorite pictures of him--he is a CLEVER dog, and just doesn't let stuff like a roof stop him... even if he has to go thru a window, lol

@sally--why not post his photo? there are a few (now, thank heavens) available....? can you link me to the GSD community on FB?

@connie--you know i love you....


----------



## Audrey Pleiss (May 8, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> OMG--that is my boy!! that's the pic i was trying to up/download. good work audrey!! i haven't worked in PB forever, and now they only give an html option....later you'll have to give me a lesson, but right now--THANK YOU!!
> 
> as i said, he is tattooed/chipped, i have notified LE/humane societies/shelters/vets in a 50 mile radius/avid/neighbors/local flyers.
> 
> should i get in touch with OM humane as well do you think?


Yes contact Nebraska Humane Society in Omaha as they do out reach service to the whole state. Also GSD rescue. Definitely get hold of the sheriffs department for your county and surrounding counties. Years ago I got my newfoundland back from the sheriffs department.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I could not get the link to your photo to save on my phone. I have it up now.

I don't know how to link the Facebook page...but all you do is like the German shepherd community and then you can post as if you were "friends".


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Where in Nebraska are you?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, that sucks.
I hope you find your boy.

You should also contact the newspapers and radio stations in your area. Several years ago my roommate lost my cat and I was able to get free publicity in the newspaper as well as on the college radio station. Oh, and make it well known that there is a reward. People react to the idea that they will get something out of finding and returning the dog.

It's good your boy is microchipped. I had a buddy find his dog after a year and a half because the microchip popped up when the dog went to the vet with his new family.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

a year and a half?? wow, alison. gives me hope 

the flyers i made up have "!REWARD!" right at the top--hoping to connect with "someones" ummm, shall we say, economical need, lol


----------



## Brittany silveira (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry & hope you find him!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> a year and a half?? wow, alison. gives me hope
> 
> the flyers i made up have "!REWARD!" right at the top--hoping to connect with "someones" ummm, shall we say, economical need ....



.... Hoping that someone wants no-questions-asked refund money more than a dog they have to feed. I get you.

I hope it works. You're right: "Reward" is probably the biggest motivator.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

About the reward aspect. I'm just curious, has anyone ever lost a dog, then put up signs announcing a reward is being offered and actually had the dog returned and if so, was the reward money claimed?

I've returned several dogs and have been offered rewards for doing so. I've never accepted any of them. Not even the crab that was offered by one of the guys from the Deadliest Catch.  Tempting for sure though.

Pay it forward.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

honestly nicole, IDC. i'll let you all know if Ike turns up, with or without the reward being paid. just want my boy back.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> honestly nicole, IDC. i'll let you all know if Ike turns up, with or without the reward being paid. just want my boy back.


Ann, that wasn't the point in my asking the question. It should go without saying that we all want to see you get your dog back regardless of how it comes about.

Good luck.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry Ann, hope you find your boy soon.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nicole, you do bring up an interesting point--now i wonder what the relationship is between rewards offered/claimed and dog returns might be....there's at least a master's dissertation there, perhaps a Phd.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i don't want this thread to die--please spread the word/pic so Ike can come home.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Anne we all want the same thing, Ike home.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Anne, the German Shepherd dog community on facebook has so many followers, I'd cross-post Ikes status there... and ask for more cross-posts. I hope you find him safe and sound! 
https://www.facebook.com/TheGSDC?ref=ts


----------

